# Help me help out some of my friends!



## Piney Hills (Oct 28, 2009)

SOUTHWEST TOUR - The re-brutalitizationing. 

Here's the deal, boys and girls: Like most independent touring bands, we're not looking to turn a profit, we just need to cover the cost of diesel fuel. The good bands want $500/night. As a result of perfecting the art of the penny-pinch we're able to perform for $250/night - this gets you twice the band for half the price - AND - if you hook us up with a second show in the area or anywhere on the route below we'll kick you back $100 CASH. This is a perfect opportunity for a venue to cut operating cost, and for fans or promoters to pocket an easy Benjamin Franklin just for helping us out. No bullshit, no strings attached.*

Questions? Concerns? Got a counter-offer? Lets make a deal! Contact info is at the bottom. We have no representation or corporate affiliation of any sort, and no pesky manager or lawyer to give you the run around. All offers considered.








If your city is not listed, but you're on or near the blue line on the map HIT US UP. We'll book any city on any date we can reasonably make. If you're on the red list we really need your help getting in touch with venues, promoters, and other kickass metal bands in the area. If you're on the orange list, we're working on it but it's still flexible.

If you're on the green list we'll SEE YOU IN THE FUCKING PIT.



* If the venue/promoter screws us, unfortunately they screw you too. We have $0 to our names. The $100 we're offering is coming out of what we get from the venue. We are good for our word, but in this case our word is unfortunately only as good as the venues' and promoters'. This has not been a problem in the past and we always do right by our fans, especially those that help us out like this. We will make it right, how to do that will be determined on a case by case basis.



CONTACT US:
Send us a myspace message @ http://www.jamesontheband.com
email: [email protected]
AOL Instant Messenger: Jamesonmetal

By the way, this is not me, but one of my customer's band.


----------

